# Trump Charlotte Concourse d'Elegance



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Trump Charlotte Concours d'Elegance*

My 66 GTO was invited to enter the 2015 Trump Charlotte _Concours_ _d'Elegance_ which was held April 26, 2015. There were 11 classes, Porsche,Corvette, Jaguar, Cadillac, Production Cars, Supercars & Exotics, Sports & GT Cars, American Performance, Hot Rods & Resto-Mods, Motorcycles and Race Cars.

There was a limit of eight cars in each of the judged classes.

I had to compete against a 1967 Shelby GT350 Mustang, a 1967 Shelby GT500 Mustang, A 1968 T5 Export Mustang, a 1969 Mercury Spoiler II Dan Gurney Special, a 1969 COPO Camaro, a 1969 Dodge Charger 500 Hemi and a 1969 Camaro convertible.

The 1969 Hemi Charger took First in Class, my 1966 GTO took Second and the 1969 Mercury Cyclone Dan Gurney Edition took Third.












You can see some of the other cars in the background.











Here is a photo of the Second in Class Trophy on the hood.













Here's a close-up of the trophy.


----------



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

*Wow!*

Second???? You should have won hands down.
Very impressive car.

Congrats


----------



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

You Was Robbed!!!

Really the only reason the Dodge won was because of the recent popularity of the Charger/Challenger brand.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

The gentleman that owned the Hemi Charger was a very nice fellow. We talked some before the judging. His car _was_ very nice. I had decided in my own mind that the only car in class that I could accept losing to was the Charger.

After the winners were announced and the trophies awarded, we spoke again. He told me that he didn't believe his Charger was any nicer than my GTO, but it was probably the "Hemi Mystique" that was the deciding factor.

I was delighted to be invited and thrilled to take Second in such a tough group!

This was only the second show the car has been entered into. The first was a local show held on Valentine's Day and they awarded trophies to the "Sweet Sixteen", the top 16 cars. It took home one of those.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful car Slim! Love the color combo, not your typical "red" GTO.

Can we see some more images of your GTO? Have you looked at the "garage" feature on this forum for posting pictures? :cheers


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

ALKYGTO said:


> Can we see some more images of your GTO? Have you looked at the "garage" feature on this forum for posting pictures? :cheers



I have loaded photos into my garage.

Check them out!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:thumbsup: Amazing car Slim, congratulations on owning/caring for her for over 40 years! :Scottwax1:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful, car, Slim, and congrats. Great story, and I too like the subtle color combo. That car just oozes quality and class.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*The GreaT One scores again!*

My 1966 GTO was entered in a local show a few weeks ago.

It won the appropriate award, "Best Original".

Here is a photo taken at the show and of the plaque.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Bravo!!... would like to see more pictures of your fine car... engine bay...interior...etc... do you have any online?? Details??... what was the criteria for the judging..(concours)? 
cheerio...


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*It's been a good year!*

I've taken my 66 to a lot of shows at churches this year, ten or twelve. I like local shows put on by the Churches as the folks are always very nice and friendly. These shows don't have a tendency to attract the "wrong crowd". I also like the Spring and Fall Festivals put on by various towns.

I won various awards at most of the shows and thought I would share a few pictures.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*A few more pictures*

Here are a few more.

I really enjoy meeting folks at these shows. I hear lots of stories about "the GTO they _used_ to own"! A lot of ladies talk about the GTO an old boyfriend used to drive. It's lots of fun!


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*The 2016 Trump Lake Norman Concours d'Elegance*

The *G*rea*T* *O*ne, my 1966 GTO, was entered in the 2016 Trump Lake Norman _Concours d'Elegance_. It was entered in the "American Musclecar" class. It was a great event with all the cars displayed on the 18th fairway.

I won "Third in Class' this year. I had some very tough competition from several Mopar musclecars. Here are a few photos.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Hilton Head Island Concours d'Elegance 2017*

The *G*rea*T* *O*ne, my 1966 GTO, has been invited to the 2017 Hilton Head Island (SC) Concours d'Elegance.

It will be held on November 5, 2017.

I am really looking forward to participating in this event. I'm entered in Category 6, American Performance 1955-1973.

Here's the link to the event website : http://www.hhiconcours.com/


----------

